# And a Peacock in a Pear Tree



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

or a fake white Christmas tree with a Baby Yoda on top. Baby 2 is ready for Santa to come!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Baby 2 has gotten big. How goes the association with the fuzzy one?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey, who let Barbie in? Nobody wants to see her holiday consumerism! Go feed your chickens Barbie.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've got a thing for Barbie.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Happy Christmas Eve and have a Merry Christmas everyone.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, Dan. Best wishes to you and Kimmi. I hope your meal tomorrow has you comatose in front of the TV.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You've got a thing for Barbie.


I only post the Barbie stuff for you!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Happy Christmas Eve and have a Merry Christmas everyone.*


You also, Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Baby 2 has gotten big. How goes the association with the fuzzy one?


They are still thick as thieves. The Silkie, Sir Fuzzy Butt is a lap chicken, he is not aggressive but he is somewhat food aggressive and automatically pecks with his sharp little beak. He always gets my hand before I can get the treat to him. Melissa thinks he needs to be renamed, maybe something German sounding like Sir AuchUfucher instead of Sir Fuzzy Butt.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas from Bigfoot! (The one who lives in Robin's woods, where she has been threatening his habitat). He says he likes the log cabin idea and will help with Guinea care!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> I only post the Barbie stuff for you!


Why? I hated Barbie. I didn't even have one.

I thought we were friends.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> They are still thick as thieves. The Silkie, Sir Fuzzy Butt is a lap chicken, he is not aggressive but he is somewhat food aggressive and automatically pecks with his sharp little beak. He always gets my hand before I can get the treat to him. Melissa thinks he needs to be renamed, maybe something German sounding like Sir AuchUfucher instead of Sir Fuzzy Butt.


Um no. I know you've already imagined people's reactions when they heard the name.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Merry Christmas from Bigfoot! (The one who lives in Robin's woods, where she has been threatening his habitat). He says he likes the log cabin idea and will help with Guinea care!
> 
> View attachment 37228


Nope, nope, nope. My Guineas are dead set against strangers. The other day they all flew into the trees when they saw someone they didn't know with me. They came out as soon as it was just me.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Nope, nope, nope. My Guineas are dead set against strangers. The other day they all flew into the trees when they saw someone they didn't know with me. They came out as soon as it was just me.


The temp has dropped from 48 to 27 and we have already gotten a couple inches of snow, with a little more anticipated overnight. It started this afternoon with freezing rain and then sleet. I hope your Guineas were behaved tonight, Merry Christmas Robin!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, PJ. Merry everything to you too. 

I went from 61 at 5 this morning to 51 by 8 to 40 something by noon. Lots of rain, they said there was some sleet nearby. I didn't notice it. And a whopping 28 in the morning which will probably actually be 25.

What did your gang do? Did they realize the trees or the roof wasn't the best choice tonight?

Guineas were awesome tonight but I'm sure they'll disappoint me tomorrow. You know how that works. You get used to something going well and then poof, it goes right back to insanity.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Thank you, PJ. Merry everything to you too.
> 
> I went from 61 at 5 this morning to 51 by 8 to 40 something by noon. Lots of rain, they said there was some sleet nearby. I didn't notice it. And a whopping 28 in the morning which will probably actually be 25.
> 
> ...


The turkeys and peafowl are under the metal roof lean-to portion beside the coop right now. They prefer that open area unless the wind gets cold.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good on them staying where it's at least dry. Now you don't have something else to worry about with them out in the wet.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Three French hens?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Two turtle doves?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

And a partridge in a(n avocado) pear tree?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

And the five gold rings? Yeah, my wife can dream on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is what PJ gets for thinking he's so smart. I love this.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And a baby in a manger, Biring. I was thinking of you three yesterday. This being baby Biring's first Christmas.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Not quite a manger but certainly surrounded by farmyard animals. There’s even a bullock lowing in the distance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It really is fitting.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> View attachment 37266
> 
> 
> And a partridge in a(n avocado) pear tree?


That's great!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> They are still thick as thieves. The Silkie, Sir Fuzzy Butt is a lap chicken, he is not aggressive but he is somewhat food aggressive and automatically pecks with his sharp little beak. He always gets my hand before I can get the treat to him. Melissa thinks he needs to be renamed, maybe something German sounding like Sir AuchUfucher instead of Sir Fuzzy Butt.


I'm so laughing out loud right now. Took me a second. But it got me. Still is.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And all the rest too. Merry belated Christmas, my poultry loving friends!! My life has definitely been more fun with you involved.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've had a lot to offer the forum too. When it's noticeable someone isn't around for a day or too then that person is missed.

I realized you have kids and holidays and figured when things got quiet you'd come back to us.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww, thank you! I appreciate that. And yes, between my surgery, my father in law's ankle surgery (Tuesday morn), hubby still working and got called in more for Weds eve, the crazy snow and cold, and Christmas? Crazy!
Oh, and yeah, I do have the kids too.  They're just along for the ride- they're used to me by now! Lol


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I wanted to share our little Christmas cheer as well. This was our smaller Christmas, featuring my silver tinsel fiber optic tree, adorned with a lightbulb necklace for a string of lights!  No stockings, they gave up on Santa now, so they got boxes of candy and goodies instead.  And my chicken pillow to myself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I spotted that pillow right away. 

Great idea for retiring the stockings when kids realize things are not as their parents have led them to believe. 

And I'm not at all surprised you went all out for the holiday for the family.

Was hubs off for the holiday itself or did they find an excuse to call him in. What about FIL, did he get to be home after surgery?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I wanted to share our little Christmas cheer as well. This was our smaller Christmas, featuring my silver tinsel fiber optic tree, adorned with a lightbulb necklace for a string of lights!  No stockings, they gave up on Santa now, so they got boxes of candy and goodies instead.  And my chicken pillow to myself.


Beautiful picture!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks! We toned it down a lot this year.  
Hubby was off work this year, and we got to see his parents that day too. His dad is recovering nicely, if a bit stir-crazy now! Ha. He has a checkup today, I'm hoping he gets to be more mobile soon too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks! We toned it down a lot this year.
> Hubby was off work this year, and we got to see his parents that day too. His dad is recovering nicely, if a bit stir-crazy now! Ha. He has a checkup today, I'm hoping he gets to be more mobile soon too.


We wish him a continued successful recovery!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's part of the challenges in his work. When I was still working in the hospital, I worked every Christmas Eve so I could be home on Christmas day. 

It sounds like the FIL is doing quite well.


----------

